# Rock/Metal Fans unite



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone on here listen to metal?..If so what are some of your favorite bands?..

Mine are..
The Acacia Strain
Job For A Cowboy
Caliban
All Shall Perish
Haste the Day
Heaven Shall Burn
The Black Dahlia Murder

and manyyyyy more.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I listen to a different levels of Metal-Goth Metal, Rock Metal, Rock, Classic Rock.

I love:
Metallica
Marilyn Manson
Korn
Disturbed
Evanescence
Anthrax
Tesla
Kiss
White/Rob Zombie
Rush
many more

Funny thing to me is, I never heard of any the bands you mentioned. I will def'ly be looking into them.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Really?!.. 
You should definitely check them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can easily listen to their music on their myspace pages.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I do listen to metal/hard/classic rock.

Tool would be my band!


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Lacuna Coil
Deftones
Metallica
Arch Enemy
My Ruin
Kittie
Black Sabbath (Are they metal? )
System Of A Down
Bullet For My Valentine

I'm more into female metal I guess. Or the more mainstream types. But I really can't handle thrash or death metal really. Headaches abound!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Do you like OTEP darkishstar?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I've really been getting into Vital Remains lately, which is weird because I used to hate them.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

MMMMMMMEEETTTTTAAAAAALLLLL!!!!

*headbangz!1*

lol...but seriously, metal will always have a special place in my heart.

Some of my favorites:

Motley Crue
Slayer
Behemoth
Cradle of Filth
(old) Otep
Arch Enemy
Black Sabbath (yes, they are definently metal)
DIO (!!!)
Tool
Marilyn Manson (he has several "metal" elements, but he's not quite a metal artist)
KISS (more glam/stadium rock, but the lines are blurry)
H.I.M.
White/Rob Zombie

I'll stop now...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I like Suicide Silence but I can't really listen to their music for long, They get annoying after a while. lol


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

OTEP is one I haven't really listened to. But I have heard of them. Maybe I should check them out. Do you like them?


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Yeah, She's got a newer album out that I haven't really listened to yet but her favorite of mine is Sevas Tra & House of Secrets.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

No one has said Spine Shank <3 <3
Or atreyu  <3
Ahh. haste the day (blue 42 rocks)
every time i die
future leaders of the world
union underground
slipknot
otep  (love sevas tra album, it spells save art backwards  )
so many more.
I'm a concert fiend.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I'm really more into EBM/Industrial but Dimmu = Love and I have a soft spot for Tristania and Lamb of God.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Yeaaah, I love Lamb of God. There's ALOT of bands i didn't name off. Just named off a few favorites.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

The bands I've been currently obsessing over are Explosions in the Sky, Porcupine Tree, and Agalloch. I also love Dream Theater and enjoy Iron Maiden, Iced Earth, Amorphis, Opeth, and I've got a Red Sparowes album that I need to listen to more. I love metal, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* 

 
_Yeah, She's got a newer album out that I haven't really listened to yet but her favorite of mine is Sevas Tra & House of Secrets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't waste your time. It blows.

It rarely gets better than this:

YouTube - Dio - We Rock - Live


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

My most fav band is Avenged Sevenfold.  I know, you either love em or ya hate em.

A few others:
Eighteen Visions (RIP)
Papa Roach
As I Lay Dying
Bullet for My Valentine
Rob Zombie
Bullets and Octane
Hydrovibe

I also have a few small bands I really like to go out and see when they play:
Echovalve
Uncrowned 
Anamide
Agents of the Sun
Bob

I LOVE LOVE LOVE live music.  Nothing like the rush you get when you are at the show, getting so into the music that not being able to breathe due to being smooshed just doesn't matter, and then waiting around to meet the actual bands that just played.  Nothing like it in the world.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

gwar ahahaha. srsly, tho. um let's see my itunes and what it offers in the way of bands categorized as metal...

abhorrance (though i feel they're more thrash than metal.)
aconite thrill
alexisonfire
all that remains
anthrax
arch enemy
as i lay dying
avenged sevenfold (mostly the older stuff...not a huge fan of city of evil and since.)
between the buried and me
billy idol
the black dahlia murder
black label society
break the silence
caliban
children of bodom
danzig
darkest hour
diecast <3
the dillinger escape plan (again, more thrash than metal but still fabulous.)
dir en grey
divine heresy
godhead
guns n' roses <3333
his infernal majesty
haste
hatebreed
the haunted
heaven shall burn
himsa (amazing x 10.)
the hurt process
in flames
in this moment
irona maiden
it dies today
job for a cowboy
judas priest
killswitch engage
kiss
kittie
korn
lacuna coil
lamb of god
machina head
marilyn manson
metallica
most precious blood
motley crue
mushroomhead
nine inch nails
nora
norma jean
norther
october file
ozzy osbourne
pantera
poison
poison the well
premonitions of war
purity
queensryche
the quill
rammstein
ratt
raunchy
rob zombie
scars of tomorrow
scorpions
shadows fall (soo much better when phil was with them...but i couldn't live without the new all that remains so i guess it was for the best.)
skid row
slayer
sonnengott
soulfly
stampin' ground
stalin's war (now in love and war and probably breaking up...sadd.)
throwdown
tokyo dragons
tool
unearth
walls of jericho
watch them die
white zombie
whitesnake
zatokrev
zz top
36 crazyfists

my mom raised me right.

ps. this might be better suited for the entertainment forum.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

puncturedskirt - i was sad when i heard about all shall perish, i didnt realise they were in aus when they had that accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kimmy, i love your list...

here's mine (this is all i have in the 'metal genre'):

rammstein (i would die for this band!), kmfdm (kinda on the industrial side) nine inch nails, metallica, children of bodom, iron maiden, stratovarius, nightwish, judas priest, black sabbath, cradle of filth, guns n roses, kiss, dream theatre, theatre of tragedy, manowar, helloween, manson, pantera, tool, kamelot, system of a down...

phew!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I'm really digging Iced Earth at the moment... I was introduced by a friend and haven't been able to stop listening.

Also, any Gwar fan MUST see them live.... their shows are totally killer. Just make sure that you aren't wearing anything that you don't mind getting totally stained!

I'm also into Rammstein, Megaherz (big fan of German metal), Trivium, Roadrunner United (a bunch of awesome songs by different Roadrunner bands), Dir En Grey (Japanese metal.. totally rocks!), Flaw, In Flames, NIN, Scum of the Earth, Otep, Powerman 5000 and Static X.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Also, any Gwar fan MUST see them live.... their shows are totally killer. Just make sure that you aren't wearing anything that you don't mind getting totally stained!_

 
one of my friends works for a local radio station and hooked me up with sounds of the underground tickets...gwar was fuckin' radd on so many levels. half of the audience was stripping, the other half were brawling. gnarly.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Oh, GWAR...

The first time I ever did any kind of heavy drug was because I missed one of their Chicago shows. I needed something to medicate and ease the pain.

I'm better at managing things like that now.

>_>


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_
I'm also into Rammstein, Megaherz (big fan of German metal)_

 
if you love ze german metal, checvk out tanzwut too!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Rammstein = Love. And they are soooooooo amazing live on stage. Best gig I've ever been to.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

yay for Porcupine Tree, Every Time I Die, and Heaven Shall Burn :]


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Rammstein is amazing! I totally forgot to name them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll be sure to check out OTEP Sevas Tra now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a7xforlife: I loved 18 Visions as well. T_T And I adore A7X as well. Forgot to list that too. And Papa Roach!!!!!


----------



## dollypink (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

me!
love metallica, can't stop listening to their s&m album, its permanently on in my car


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Metal R00LZ!

lol.

Metallica's new album is awesome, btw.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I listen to, well a lot of metal bands, and I'm too lazy to list them all. Haha.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Some of my favourites:

Kalmah
Dimmu Borgir
Finntroll
Children of Bodom
Hypocrisy
Celtic Frost
Bathory
Dark Tranquillity
Amon Amarth
Obituary
Symphony X
At The Gates
Rammstein
Behemoth
Borknagar
Decapitated
Blind Guardian
Slayer
The Kovenant
Lamb of God
Nevermore
Nile
Pantera
Opeth
Soilwork
Samael
Wintersun
In Extremo
Napalm Death

Well I guess that's a little more than just some lol.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Alesana
Blinded Black
Bullet For My Valentine
Disturbed
Drop Dead, Gorgeous
Eyes Set to Kill
Handshakes and Highfives
Hopes Die Last
Inhale Exhale
In Fear And Faith
In Flames
Nightwish
Scar Symmetry
A Skylit Drive
A Static Lullaby
Sunrise Seven
Underoath

a lot of them are probably more like hardcore/screamo than metal but whatever, it's close enough to name them anyway to me haha


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Ok, also Nightwish, In Flames, Symphony X, H.I.M., Dark Tranquility, Dio, Demons and Wizards/Gamma Ray when I'm in the right mood, God Is An Astronaut, John Petrucci, King Diamond, Liquid Tension Experiment, Megadeth, Mercyful Fate... Man looking through my music makes me want to listen to all of it. All of it!!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Big gold stars to the ones who have mentioned Porcupine Tree. I love them. And they love me. Well, Colin and John do anyway. Steven only loves good shampoo and whining. I say this lovingly.


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Love metal. I am currently on a Danzig kick right now, and am in the lazy boat with posting the other bands I like. That and I have numb fingers right now.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

not really metal as such, but the new slipknot album is f*kin rad. 

i'm more into hardcore really but some favourites (not all metal/hardcore)..

cancer bats
cold world
integrity
doomriders
down
glassjaw
jawbreaker
mastodon
maylene & the sons of disaster
metallica
meltdown
mordern like is war
motley crue
the movielife
no warning
old man gloom
pantera
pelican
renee heartfelt
united nations
hatebreed
ringworm
rise and fall
saves the day
slayer
some girls
strike anywhere
<b>the suicide file</b>
throwdown
gallows
new BMTH
down to nothing
bracewar
bury your dead
panic
crime in stereo
comeback kid
converge
cro mags
cursed (RIP)
dillinger escape plan
18v
etid
guns up
H20
terror


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I LOVE Metallica.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I am HUGE Marilyn Manson fan, I guess he's sort of Metal...I saved up some money and I purchased an original painting <3...anyway some other bands I like are:
Lamb of God
In flames
Scars of Life (sort-of metal/hard rock, but REALLY good)
Rammstein
Meshuggah(Bleed=greatest video of ALL time.seriously.)
Soilwork
err can't think of any others right now, I'm kind of picky and I don't listen to much music. I Used to be a really big fan of Seether until they made more albums after disclaimer...which imo was their only good album.
My boyfriend and his brother only listen to Metallica and Buckethead.


----------



## saybur (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I hate to burst your bubble but 99% of the bands you posted aren't metal. 
Here's my list:
Arch Enemy
Celtic Frost
Carcass
At the Gates
Wintersun
Ensiferum
Amon Amarth
Eluveitie 
Dark Tranquility
Korpiklaani
Tyr


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

i just discovered this band called ramallah...and i'm adding them to my love list.


----------



## dollypink (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

so what do specktra metal fans think of metallica's death magentic?
I've loving "all nightmare long" and "cyanide" (what a bassline!!)


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saybur* 

 
_*I hate to burst your bubble but 99% of the bands you posted aren't metal. *
Here's my list:
Arch Enemy
Celtic Frost
Carcass
At the Gates
Wintersun
Ensiferum
Amon Amarth
Eluveitie 
Dark Tranquility
Korpiklaani
Tyr_

 
cool.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Jeez I don't wanna make a list. I've probably seen more bands in the past 10 years than most people will see in their lives, and I still couldn't tell you the difference between half the genre's/sub-genre's/etc. I swear every band could fit into a different category. Almost. I like hardcore and metal and metalcore and mediocore and crapcore and bla bla. I'll just say my top 2 favorite metal-ish bands are Between the Buried and Me and The Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I love metal but I always check out their lyrics to see what they are all about. Their lyrics make or break my liking for them. When I was younger I was really into bands like Dimmu, Opeth, Otep, Cradle of Filth and such but I wondered what they were saying one day, and it was too  much for me. The lyrics just kind of depressed me. I beleive music is a very powerful communication device and I strongly beleive in checking out what you are suscepting your unconcious to. 

My fave metal bands are now more towards hardcore and such but I find bands no longer stick to the "METAL" only genre but they branch out into diff hard sounds

As I lay Dying
Norma Jean pre O God the Aftermath
Cry of the Afflicted
Nodes of Ranvier
Symphony in Peril
August Burns Red
Seventh Star
Demon Hunter
Extol - super death metal sound
The Showdown

etc.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Jeez I don't wanna make a list. I've probably seen more bands in the past 10 years than most people will see in their lives, and I still couldn't tell you the difference between half the genre's/sub-genre's/etc. I swear every band could fit into a different category. Almost. I like hardcore and metal and metalcore and mediocore and crapcore and bla bla. I'll just say my top 2 favorite metal-ish bands are Between the Buried and Me and The Dillinger Escape Plan._

 
yesss, dillinger.

not metal, but the new guns n roses album is possibly the worst thing i've ever heard. it offends my ears. hahaha


----------



## kimmy (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_not metal, but the new guns n roses album is possibly the worst thing i've ever heard. it offends my ears. hahaha_

 
axl rose should have just...stopped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 there comes a time in everything where you have to admit when it's at its end, ya know?


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_axl rose should have just...stopped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there comes a time in everything where you have to admit when it's at its end, ya know?_

 

oh jeez...it's a shame. i should have known better than to have high hopes for this album, but it's AXL!!! he was the man. and now he's a man with a horrible weave, AND a letdown of an album.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_I love metal but I always check out their lyrics to see what they are all about. Their lyrics make or break my liking for them. When I was younger I was really into bands like Dimmu, Opeth, Otep, Cradle of Filth and such but I wondered what they were saying one day, and it was too  much for me. The lyrics just kind of depressed me. I beleive music is a very powerful communication device and I strongly beleive in checking out what you are suscepting your unconcious to. 

My fave metal bands are now more towards hardcore and such but I find bands no longer stick to the "METAL" only genre but they branch out into diff hard sounds

As I lay Dying
Norma Jean pre O God the Aftermath
Cry of the Afflicted
Nodes of Ranvier
Symphony in Peril
August Burns Red
Seventh Star
Demon Hunter
Extol - super death metal sound
The Showdown

etc._

 
Bless the Martyr and Kiss the Child is a great album. Repetitive as hell, but some killer breakdowns. And August Burns Red's singer is from here. He used to be in a band called She Walks In Beauty a few years back and his band nickname was Jake Beauty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That always cracked me up.


----------



## Rebe (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Avenged Sevenfold  <3
Metallica
Slayer
System Of A Down
Bullet For My Valentine
Lacuna Coil


----------



## christinakate (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saybur* 

 
_I hate to burst your bubble but 99% of the bands you posted aren't metal. 
Here's my list:
Arch Enemy
Celtic Frost
Carcass
At the Gates
Wintersun
Ensiferum
Amon Amarth
Eluveitie 
Dark Tranquility
Korpiklaani
Tyr_

 

Whoever you are, i flippin love you.
You just listed just about ALL of my favourite bands.
And i agree with half the stuff people are listing isnt metal, but besides the point HAIL BLACK / FOLK METAL !! The most broot metal around.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Pantera all the fucking wayyyyyyyyy!
Iron Maiden <3333
Metallica
Rush
Korn
Lamb of God
Classics mostly! Not to offend anyone, but I think a lot of the new bands out today are fucking repetitive and annoying.
NIN


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I'm really big on Crust,Grindcore,Black Metal,Death Metal,Ambient,Expiremental,and Folk.




Dystopia,Nausea,Anal Cunt!,The Sawtooth Grin,Bathtub Shitter,Mortician,Blatz,Cryptopsy,Cannibal Corpse,PUTRID PILE,Cake Bake Betty,Napalm Death,Suffokate,Burzum,Leviathan
Between the Buried and Me,Cattle Decapitation,Circle of Dead Children,Dying Fetus,Some Girls,Necrophagist,Burning Witch,Witch Hunt,I Would Set Myself on Fire for You,Pantera,Me and Him Call It Us,Misericordiam,Prostitute Disfigurement,Cliteater,Fuck...I'm Dead,Suffocation,Digested Flesh,Daughters,Anal Blast,The Locust,Tower of Rome,Wormed,Carcass,Cock and Ball Torture,Verminous,Decapitated,Flesh Intoxication,The Funeral Pyre,The Beatles,Gorgoroth,Robinson,Revenance ,xAFBx,xLIFERUINERx,Dead Will Rise,Agape,Set Your Goals,Stick To Your Guns,KILLWHITNEYDEAD,Destructotron,DISCONFORMITY,C  url Up And Die,1905,Glass Casket,Love Lost But Not Forgotten 
Two Dead Sluts One Good Fuck,Seven Angels Seven Plagues,Lurker of Chalice,THEPOSTOFFICEGALS,Pg 99,HORSE The Band,Stand Before The Firing Squad,Genghis Tron,Circle Takes The Square,Bone Thugs N Harmony,The Sound Of Animals Fighting,Everytime I Die.

That's not even half of the list.


----------



## Sushi. (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Arch Enemy
Killswitch Engage
Slipknot
Throwdown


----------



## kimmy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_Arch Enemy
Killswitch Engage
Slipknot
Throwdown_

 
eeeeeiii throwdown's cover of "baby got back"!!!! AHAAA! i love it.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Most of what Kimmy said lol Im getting into japanese stuff like an cafe, dir en grey and malice mizer. Also like some industrial/ebm bands like combichrist, dope stars inc, angel spit and psychlon nine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I like mindless self indulgence, deathstars and oomph! (a german band)


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

lately, a lot of amorphis, paradise lost and moonspell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but when I was in high school I adored machine head, fear factory, sepultura, some korn and deftones.. that kinda stuff.. I still like it although I rarely listen to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



inbetween I used to listen to various kinds of metal, was due to me going out to an alternative club which closed down recently like almost every alternative club in this million people city... really sad


----------



## manthanoelle (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Herrrrrrrrrrrre we go...
(note I am NOT into classic, hair, japanese, black, or melodic metal, so incase you want to check out these bands their all either Death, Grind, Hard/metalcore... they all blend together now a days there is no real difference)


As For Us
Annotations Of An Autopsy
xARMED FOR BATTLEx
xBARCADIAx
The Bridal Procession
The Black Dahlia Murder
Bleeding Through
Despised Icon
The Irish Front
The Faceless
From A Second Story Window
Knights Of The Abyss
LIFERUINER
Pig Destroyer
Recon
Salt The Wounds
See You Next Tuesday
Suffokate
Through The Eyes Of The Dead
The World We Knew
Wings Of Plague


okay I give up I could only thing of friends of mines bands and now I have a headache hahaha


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Herrrrrrrrrrrre we go...
(note I am NOT into classic, hair, japanese, black, or melodic metal, so incase you want to check out these bands their all either Death, Grind, Hard/metalcore... they all blend together now a days there is no real difference)


As For Us
Annotations Of An Autopsy
xARMED FOR BATTLEx
xBARCADIAx
The Bridal Procession
The Black Dahlia Murder
Bleeding Through
Despised Icon
The Irish Front
The Faceless
From A Second Story Window
Knights Of The Abyss
LIFERUINER
Pig Destroyer
Recon
Salt The Wounds
See You Next Tuesday
Suffokate
Through The Eyes Of The Dead
The World We Knew
Wings Of Plague


okay I give up I could only thing of friends of mines bands and now I have a headache hahaha_

 
Sick list.


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Some of my favourites:

Kalmah
Dimmu Borgir
Finntroll
Children of Bodom
Hypocrisy
Celtic Frost
Bathory
Dark Tranquillity
Amon Amarth
Obituary
Symphony X
At The Gates
Rammstein
Behemoth
Borknagar
Decapitated
Blind Guardian
Slayer
The Kovenant
Lamb of God
Nevermore
Nile
Pantera
Opeth
Soilwork
Samael
Wintersun
In Extremo
Napalm Death

Well I guess that's a little more than just some lol._

 
Going to add to my list:

Agalloch
Arcturus
Vintersorg
Windir
Belphegor
Enslaved
Immortal
Ensiferum
Satyricon
Eluveitie 
Asmegin
Insomnium
Moonsorrow
Korpiklaani
Emperor


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

My boyfriend loves metal and as much as I try I can't usually get into the voices he listens to so I tend to stick to the mainstream (i.e. industrial stuff like NIN, Marilyn Manson, etc)... thank you girls for all the suggestions. I've downloaded a few and will give them a try, and hopefully it will make our monthly 6 hour car ride better =)

If anyone has a suggestion for something that isn't thrashy, screamo, or metalcore...that is possibly melodic or progressive or industrial that has some ambient sounds or just cool sounds... well that sounds right up my alley and I would appreciate it!


----------



## Rennah (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollypink* 

 
_so what do specktra metal fans think of metallica's death magentic?
I've loving "all nightmare long" and "cyanide" (what a bassline!!)_

 
I really like Death Magnetic!

Those 2 songs are great.

Luck... runs... out.


----------



## Rennah (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Anyone into Beneath the Sky? (metalcore)

I like them alot.

I am also a huge Atreyu fan.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I'm all over the board...

-
Every Time I Die
Bring me the Horizon
iwrestledabearonce
Porcupine Tree
Opeth
(OLDER) Otep
(OLDER) Marilyn Manson
Bleeding Through
Dragon Force
Symphony X
Behemoth
Dimmu Borgir
Dethklok (SHH! It's a band to me!)
DevilDriver
Ice Nine Kills
Chimaira
Pantera
(OLDER) Metallica
Dream Theater
From Autumn to Ashes
Miss May I
Trivium
The Black Dahlia Murder
Napalm Death
Decapitated
Deicide
Obituary
Suffocation
+ Much More D:
*J-ROCK - *
An Cafe (though I don't think it's fully metal... but whichever)
Girugamesh
Gackt
X-Japan
Dir en Grey
Miyavi
Malice Mizer
Etc - 


I has too much...


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

FINALLY, I find someone who likes The Black Dahlia Murder too!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_FINALLY, I find someone who likes The Black Dahlia Murder too!_

 
:O ! But they're so many of us! I guess not all of us love makeup


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*






Everytime I ask someone if they like them they go, "Who??"


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_





Everytime I ask someone if they like them they go, "Who??"_

 
:O ! Really!?! I ask people all the time and they're like "YEAHHHH!!! OMFG!"

D: That's like how I am with Porcupine Tree... people are always like "What's that?" but I do get the occasional "I love them!!"


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Maybe they're just not well known down these neck of the woods...
Lucky you though, no one here listens to that kind of music.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_:O ! Really!?! I ask people all the time and they're like "YEAHHHH!!! OMFG!"

D: That's like how I am with Porcupine Tree... people are always like "What's that?" but I do get the occasional "I love them!!"




_

 
I love how much recognition Porcupine Tree have been getting over the past 7 years or so (especially in Europe), beginning with In Absentia. I think they're probably as big as they're going to get at this point, but that's still pretty damn good. They are amazing.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I love how much recognition Porcupine Tree have been getting over the past 7 years or so (especially in Europe), beginning with In Absentia. I think they're probably as big as they're going to get at this point, but that's still pretty damn good. They are amazing._

 
Oh, I hear ya. I've only liked them for about 2 years or so, and I found out about them by reading the booklet in my boyfriend's Opeth CD. :O

I still prefer Deadwing to all :0


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I used to be a lot more metal. Doom and sludge all the way. 
Nowadays it's ska and blue beat that make my bones shake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have a weak spot for:
Mad Capsule Markets.
Vincent Price's Orphan Powered Death Machine. 
Merzbow. <3 <3
Electric Wizard.
Boris.
13teen.

I find the problem with metal is too many of the every day people I meet who *really* like metal are dirty fucking racists. 
Not all, not even most, probably not even 1/10 but just a large enough percentage to notice a trend.

It might be a local thing to my town but it just seems almost every *****MALE**** *metaller I meet IRL has no problem extolling the virtues of white power or at best uses casual racism which "doesn't mean anything" for humour.

Has anyone else found this in metal social circles?


----------



## Junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_I used to be a lot more metal. Doom and sludge all the way. 
Nowadays it's ska and blue beat that make my bones shake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have a weak spot for:
Mad Capsule Markets.
Vincent Price's Orphan Powered Death Machine. 
Merzbow. <3 <3
Electric Wizard.
Boris.
13teen.

I find the problem with metal is too many of the every day people I meet who *really* like metal are dirty fucking racists. 
Not all, not even most, probably not even 1/10 but just a large enough percentage to notice a trend.

It might be a local thing to my town but it just seems almost every *****MALE**** *metaller I meet IRL has no problem extolling the virtues of white power or at best uses casual racism which "doesn't mean anything" for humour.

Has anyone else found this in metal social circles?_

 
To an extent, yes. But many of the shows I go to have a decent following of many non-caucasian metalheads. A lot of newer bands have band members with an ethnic minority in them - so to be racist and love a band with someone like that in it is kind of pointless and stupid. But then again, a lot of guys feel like that about female lead singers in metal groups, so its not just racism, its sexism too.

On another note:

This thread made my day! I love seeing so many girls into harder music..lol! I told my fiance about this thread and I was like, "SEE!? A lot of girls that are make-up addicts aren't JUST into make-up! There's a bunch of metalheads too!" 









My list varies, but I like my industrial metal the most. Anything that I can club and DANCE to [properly, not a throw down bang-fest] is what I like. I mostly listen to Killswitch, Manson, Korn, Mushroomhead, Suicide Silence, Hatebreed, Five Finger Death Punch, etc. It varies a lot. 

And yes, I totally agree that certain bands listed before "aren't metal" - but to be honest, like someone else said, the genre's and sub-genres mesh and overlap so much, its hard to give a band its proper title. 

I think to most, "Metal music" simply implies HARDER music haha. 

I know people who will argue 'til they're blue in the face about how much this band or that band sucks because they "aren't metal". Or how you'ree stupid for thinking that "thats metal". DUMB!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I was really into metal during my teen years. I still am, but not to the extent I was when I started. 

My favorites include: Opeth (love this band, favorite of all time), acid bath, death, emperor, at the gates, agalloch, bloodbath, testament, and windir.


And I totally understand the whole metal fans = bunch of racists thing. Not all of them, but I've met a few going to metal shows, and with me being a tiny asian girl...well there were some problems. But on the other hand, a bunch of them are super nice too. It might just be because I'm in the bay area though, and there's generally a better acceptance of diversity.

There's this weird sense of unity in the metal community I think, I have an Opeth sticker on the back windshield of my car and I get a lot of drivers pulling up next to me or risking their lives doing ridiculously risky driving behavior trying to catch up to me...just to flash me the metal horns.


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

I find that most of the bands other people classify as metal is either too hard for me or just not my cup of tea entirely. However I LOVE power metal. The guys (or girls but I like guy singers better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) usually have amazing voices which is a big part of it for me. Some of my favorites are:

Sonata Arctica 
Axxis 
Rage 
Hammerfall 
Edguy (and Tobias Sammet's Avantasia project) 
Korpiklaani (more of a folk metal but heck they are amazing) 
Dragonforce 
Nightwish 
Sabaton


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Alice in Chains
Metallica
Rage Against The Machine
Def Leppard
Linkin Park


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_There's this weird sense of unity in the metal community I think, I have an Opeth sticker on the back windshield of my car and I get a lot of drivers pulling up next to me or risking their lives doing ridiculously risky driving behavior trying to catch up to me...just to flash me the metal horns._

 
I totally get what you mean!! I get the nod from goths on an almost daily basis. Metallers don't pin me as one of thier tribe very often. 
I guess it's fairly visible which side of that fence I sit on, with my Joy Division T-shirt. 

A bit off topic, but has anyone here noticed how image competative goths (among thier own kind) are compared to metallers?

Does anyone else here have a soft spot for really rough DnB metal remixes?? I'm HOOKED on shitmatt atm.<3


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Oh, oh I looove this thread, i didn't know there was one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I such a metal fan, im into goth and power metal the most.

But i also listen to rock/emb/hard core, used to listen to punk, but not anymore in the last couple of years


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Wellll I'm not one for metal that much but I listen to punk and it's similar so I'll post anyways. And no, not "good charlotte" and "blink 182" for anyone who is not punk savvy. Stuff like Disorder, Discharge, Subhumans, Mau Maus, etc.
I DO like a genre called "crust punk" that's basically if metal and punk had a baby. I'd say it's comparable to Death Metal, bands like Dystopia, Hellshock... I'm also liking black metal alot lately too.
My best friend is way way wayyy into hair metal and buttrock so none of that for me! It's too outrageous for me.
And I too am SO GLAD that there are makeup addict ladies here who are into some more underground music, I thought I was the only one! Everyone else seems to love stuff like Lady Gaga which is just not for me.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_Wellll I'm not one for metal that much but I listen to punk and it's similar so I'll post anyways. And no, not "good charlotte" and "blink 182" for anyone who is not punk savvy. Stuff like Disorder, Discharge, Subhumans, Mau Maus, etc.
I DO like a genre called "crust punk" that's basically if metal and punk had a baby. I'd say it's comparable to Death Metal, bands like Dystopia, Hellshock... I'm also liking black metal alot lately too.
My best friend is way way wayyy into hair metal and buttrock so none of that for me! It's too outrageous for me.
And I too am SO GLAD that there are makeup addict ladies here who are into some more underground music, I thought I was the only one! Everyone else seems to love stuff like Lady Gaga which is just not for me._

 
Haha I saw Blink 182 live for a friend, they were dreadful, foul mouthed (considering the average audience member was an 11 yr old with mum) and the crowd kept undercrushing people. We went to the ambulance tent because the girl I was with had an athsma (is that right?) attack and it was full of CHILDREN (10 to 14) who had been pushed under or hurt by the crowds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recall my outrage when Kerrang had "Battle of the PUNK GODS blink182 VS Greenday" on the cover. I gave up on modern popular punk then. I quite like older punk like snuff and the almighty. Oh and The Negatives!! <3<3<3 

How do you guys feel about Pink Floyd? (I know it's a slightly off genre band, but I'm curious. ) Spout your feelings on this one please.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Oh, oh I looove this thread, i didn't know there was one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I such a metal fan, im into goth and power metal the most.

But i also listen to rock/emb/hard core, used to listen to punk, but not anymore in the last couple of years_

 
With the distance between B and O on the keyboard being so large, whats EMB? Is it like VNV and front 242?? I swear that's what I have heard them called before.


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Haha I saw Blink 182 live for a friend, they were dreadful, foul mouthed (considering the average audience member was an 11 yr old with mum) and the crowd kept undercrushing people. We went to the ambulance tent because the girl I was with had an athsma (is that right?) attack and it was full of CHILDREN (10 to 14) who had been pushed under or hurt by the crowds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recall my outrage when Kerrang had "Battle of the PUNK GODS blink182 VS Greenday" on the cover. I gave up on modern popular punk then. I quite like older punk like snuff and the almighty. Oh and The Negatives!! <3<3<3 

How do you guys feel about Pink Floyd? (I know it's a slightly off genre band, but I'm curious. ) Spout your feelings on this one please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Was it some sort of fest that happened at? Theres this thing called "warped tour" here in the US that has tents and numerous modern pop-punk bands and alot of the show goers are younger as well. I've never gone but I've heard of the younger crowd getting crushed too, its ridiculous! 

And I love Pink Floyd! I do have a soft spot for them, great stoner music. My parents listened to mostly classic rock and that was about it as I was growing up, so I was raised off that music. That's all I listened to until I met my first "boyfriend" introduced me to the world of punk when I was 13 and I've been hooked since.


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

^^^ Ha, speaking of festivals... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess there is no chance of anyone from the US and other non-Europian countries coming but howabout someone from Europe? - Does anyone plan to attend the Masters of Rock? I have seen/met quite a few foreign visitors there over the years but I guess it would be too much of a coincidence if anyone was from Specktra


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Oh how I <3 Metal!!! I'm a huge Metallica fan!!

Hmmm, what do I listen to....?

Metallica, Emperor, Alice Cooper, Megadeth, Judas Priest, Mercyful Fate, King Diamond, Death Angel, P.O.D., Ozzy Osbourne, Yngwie Malmsteen, Cinderella, Warlock, Doro, Dark Tranquillity...


----------



## spunky (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

i am a MASSIVE rammstein fan, to the point that me and my best friend went to see them in Stuttgart in december because they weren't playing any shows in scotland! 

i used to be really heavily into black/folk/viking/power metal, but not so much these days. i've gone back to loving classic rock, sleaze and industrial. 

and the above poster... doro rocks! that woman is an utter legend!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

blessthefall
Burden of a Day
Chiodos
Dark Tranquillity
Dead By April
Deadstar Assembly
Destruction of a Rose
The Devil Wears Prada
Greeley Estates
I Am Ghost
I Set My Friends on Fire
In Fear And Faith
iwrestledabearonce
Memphis May Fire
Naglfar
Scar Symmetry
Silverstein
Sunrise Seven
Underoath
We Are The Emergency


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i am a MASSIVE rammstein fan, to the point that me and my best friend went to see them in Stuttgart in december because they weren't playing any shows in scotland! 

i used to be really heavily into black/folk/viking/power metal, but not so much these days. i've gone back to loving classic rock, sleaze and industrial. 

and the above poster... doro rocks! that woman is an utter legend!_

 
Agreed! She's awesome! So are Rammstein. My Dad is so NOT a metal fan, but for some reason he just loves Rammstein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was the concert? I am super excited about seeing Metallica for the first time this Nov (I am BIG fan but they haven't properly toured here in Australia since 1996 I think...)


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I guess I count myself as a metal fan, though it's not what I always listen to:

Blind Guardian
Demons & Wizards
Black Sabbath
Electric Wizard
Therion
Isis (a bit too heavy for me, but I <3 some of their stuff)


----------



## Kragey (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I love metal, all kinds of metal. Then again, my music tastes are really eclectic; most people cock their heads in confusion when they hear my iPod shuffle. XD


----------



## spunky (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Agreed! She's awesome! So are Rammstein. My Dad is so NOT a metal fan, but for some reason he just loves Rammstein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was the concert? I am super excited about seeing Metallica for the first time this Nov (I am BIG fan but they haven't properly toured here in Australia since 1996 I think...)_

 
oh, they were fantastic! they couldn't play Ich Tu Dir Weh because of the indexing thing, but they did lots off LIFAD. i was a wee bit upset they didn't play Stripped at the end, they switched it with Engel but it was an amazing show! if you've seen youtube videos you'll see what i mean! the stage show was ridiculous! 

awwwh! i'm sure you'll have a great time


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_oh, they were fantastic! they couldn't play Ich Tu Dir Weh because of the indexing thing, but they did lots off LIFAD. i was a wee bit upset they didn't play Stripped at the end, they switched it with Engel but it was an amazing show! if you've seen youtube videos you'll see what i mean! the stage show was ridiculous! 

awwwh! i'm sure you'll have a great time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Rammstein are awsome... seen them twice in Manchester (2005 and 2010)...
Did get to hear "Ich tu dir weh" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I loved the instrumental version of "Stein um stein" they played as you were exiting the arena.
Would love to see them in Berlin one day!!!

But generally a metal fan. Some random favs:

Ensiferum
Rammstein (see above lol)
Beseech
Volbeat
Deep Purple
Dizzy Mizz Lizzy
Gloom
In Extremo
The 69 eyes

I generally listen to music in the rock metal genre. With the occasional odd pop song (childhood memories ect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Good to know there are other metal fans on here


----------



## spunky (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bjarka* 

 
_Rammstein are awsome... seen them twice in Manchester (2005 and 2010)...
Did get to hear "Ich tu dir weh" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I loved the instrumental version of "Stein um stein" they played as you were exiting the arena.
Would love to see them in Berlin one day!!!

But generally a metal fan. Some random favs:

Ensiferum
Rammstein (see above lol)
Beseech
Volbeat
Deep Purple
Dizzy Mizz Lizzy
Gloom
In Extremo
The 69 eyes

I generally listen to music in the rock metal genre. With the occasional odd pop song (childhood memories ect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Good to know there are other metal fans on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww lucky you! we got asche zu asche instead. i have a vague memory of stein um stein at the end, me &my pal bought a couple of the litre biersteins that came with cheap refills so we were a bit tipsy by the end... ooops!

 nice to see another 69 eyes fan too


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

OMG how did I ever miss this metal head thread?!


----------



## spunky (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_OMG how did I ever miss this metal head thread?!_

 
well you found it now


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

@ spunky: My boyfriend resorded Ich Tu Dir Weh. If he ever posts it online, I shall send you the link


----------



## spunky (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bjarka* 

 
_@ spunky: My boyfriend resorded Ich Tu Dir Weh. If he ever posts it online, I shall send you the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks! you know that last night the german authorities took LIFAD off the index so they can play Ich Tu Dir Weh live now... better late than never


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just hope they go on tour again so you get to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't see why they feel the need to put limitations on a concert really... 
I mean, the people that go there most likely have the album, and know what to expect. Shouldn't come as a shock for them.


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

i read in an inverview that they're on tour for 3 years with this album, and it kicked off in november 2009 so there's plenty time to see them, even if i have to travel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 always nice to get a wee holiday. 

i know right? it's so silly. if you don't like them, then ignore them! rammstein aren't forcing people to practice S&M just because they wrote a song about it any more than they're advocating cannibalism/necrophilia/incest or any of the other topics they've written about. it's just music!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

excactly!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soo happy it's not just me annoyed at stuff like that.
There is this thing about taking things to litteral. Plus stuff like S&M shouldn't be taboo, it just promotes ignorance... and horrible accidents.


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

i know i shouldn't laugh at that 'horrible accidents' bit, but i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's the same with all music though, people like having something to pin the blame on when something goes wrong and instead of dealing with the actual problem, they'll censor things that have little to do with it. you're totally right though, ignorance is a terrible thing which promotes intolerance


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

So happy to find other metal/screamo fans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of my loves are:

Underoath
As I Lay Dying
Guns n Roses
Avenged Sevenfold
Atreyu <333
Dreamtheater
Chiodos (not metal...but whatevs!)
In Flames
Gojira
Static X
Veil of Maya

there's more, but you get the idea


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

It's so weird looking at this thread, because you see such wide gaps in everyone's personal definition of what metal is.


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_It's so weird looking at this thread, because you see such wide gaps in everyone's personal definition of what metal is._

 
maybe because there's lots of sub-genres of metal? i don't think there's wide gaps in people's definitions, they just like lots of different styles, and not all of them are metal


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_It's so weird looking at this thread, because you see such wide gaps in everyone's personal definition of what metal is._

 
Does it really matter?...


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 
_maybe because there's lots of sub-genres of metal? i don't think there's  wide gaps in people's definitions, they just like lots of different  styles, and not all of them are metal_

 
Agree. There's lots of sub-genres so I think it's an open sounding board of whats metal and whats not. But there's some bands I am sure I wouldn't personally call metal and think it falls under a different genre and I am sure there are also plenty of bands none of us have mentioned which are completely on the metal side.

I'm confused by the "I don't think there's wide gaps in people's definition" and then "not all of them are metal." This being a thread about metal music and people listing what _metal_ bands they do like if you don't consider it metal and they do, than wouldn't that be a gap in our individual definitions of what makes it what?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Does it really matter?..._

 
Um, no seeing as it wasn't a complaint it was an observation. Since there's no "You know something metal's when..." guideline it's sort of whatever you consider it to be that's what it is. There's no harm in pointing that out.


----------



## Funtabulous (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Jeez I don't wanna make a list. I've probably seen more bands in the past 10 years than most people will see in their lives, and I still couldn't tell you the difference between half the genre's/sub-genre's/etc. I swear every band could fit into a different category. Almost. I like hardcore and metal and metalcore and mediocore and crapcore and bla bla. I'll just say my top 2 favorite metal-ish bands are Between the Buried and Me and The Dillinger Escape Plan._

 
Yes! I love the Dillinger Escape Plan! I haven't heard Between the Buried and Me before, going to check them out now though.


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Agree. There's lots of sub-genres so I think it's an open sounding board of whats metal and whats not. But there's some bands I am sure I wouldn't personally call metal and think it falls under a different genre and I am sure there are also plenty of bands none of us have mentioned which are completely on the metal side.

I'm confused by the "I don't think there's wide gaps in people's definition" and then "not all of them are metal." This being a thread about metal music and people listing what metal bands they do like if you don't consider it metal and they do, than wouldn't that be a gap in our individual definitions of what makes it what?_

 
i really need to start re-reading what i type! what i meant to say was that a lot of bands listed are different sub-genres, with a few thrown in as a sort of 'i listen to this too, even though it doesn't fit in this thread'. i get what you're saying though, there's plenty bands i wouldn't consider metal in the slightest, but other people here do. whatever, it's just nice to know that there are women who enjoy metal and make up


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

OMG I didn't even know this thread existed


Here's my list

Killswitch engage
Chimaira
Meshugah
Deathklock
Trivium
As I lay dying
Throwdown
Combichrist
Bullet for myvalentin
Everytime I die
Norma Jean
Otep
Alexisonfire
All that remains
August burns red
Machinehead
Shadows fall
Unearth
Walls of Jericho
That's all I can think of off hand


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_It's so weird looking at this thread, because you see such wide gaps in everyone's personal definition of what metal is._

 
Too true, I always just leave it to the "pros" at the Encyclopedia Metallum. I've ventured into their forums trying to figure what makes something metal vs not and it was just very technical info (too technical for me) and it's interesting to see where the roots really come from musically.


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Just went to see Iron Maiden and Dream Theater on Sunday night, it was sick!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Too true, I always just leave it to the "pros" at the Encyclopedia Metallum. I've ventured into their forums trying to figure what makes something metal vs not and it was just very technical info (too technical for me) and it's interesting to see where the roots really come from musically._

 
hahahaha same.

I always feel like when I say "OH THAT'S METAL" or well, suggest something I consider to be metal and then someone (usually a male friend) are all "OH WELL THAT'S NOT METAL BECAUSE THIS IS NOT IN THIS SONG AND BLAH BLAH BLAH".

I used to work at hot topic so I am used to wide ranges in genres and what people consider something to be of one genre and someone else would consider it another. So I've sort of learned if you like what you like that's awesome for you


----------



## spunky (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Too true, I always just leave it to the "pros" at the Encyclopedia Metallum. I've ventured into their forums trying to figure what makes something metal vs not and it was just very technical info (too technical for me) and it's interesting to see where the roots really come from musically._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_hahahaha same.

I always feel like when I say "OH THAT'S METAL" or well, suggest something I consider to be metal and then someone (usually a male friend) are all "OH WELL THAT'S NOT METAL BECAUSE THIS IS NOT IN THIS SONG AND BLAH BLAH BLAH".

I used to work at hot topic so I am used to wide ranges in genres and what people consider something to be of one genre and someone else would consider it another. So I've sort of learned if you like what you like that's awesome for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i don't know if it's the same for you, but people who are like "so &so is metal, that's not metal weh weh weh" really irritate me. 

i used to be heavily into black metal, and the elitism within that genre is unreal! if it's not norwegian then it's not kvlt and therefore not worthy of listening to. i HATE people like that! get a life! it's music, if you like it then good, if not then find something else. who cares what it's classed as if you enjoy it?


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

It's SO annoying when people do that. I just bite my tongue and say ok then go on my way. Because I really quite frankly could give two fucks what genre a band I like falls under or what someone else thinks it falls under. All I know is I typically like what people call "DeathCore" when to me is just some kinda off landish new breed term for a sub-genre of metal. BFD. It's music. Music is music, we all like different things so what works for me is what works for me and what works for someone else is what works for them. 

big thumbs down for music snobz.


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

to me, this whole 'you don't listen to TRUE METULZZZ' is as stupid as someone saying 'i'm not talking to you because you like coral lipstick'. it's dumb.

it's the only thing i hate about the metal community as a whole. when it comes to discrimination AGAINST metalheads of any style, then that's fine, everyone unites against it. but the discrimination from within is a far bigger problem, and you're right. it is snobbery and it's getting stale really quickly.

has anyone got any gigs/festivals coming up?


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Agree with you both. Had this friend, who makes this weird "metal" music. He's the worst snob ever. If you can tell what is being growled, it's not REAL metal. 
Makes my skin crawl. Had one of his friend call Rammstein pop music.... I just shook my head told him it is mainly categorized as Industrial, but could be considered pop as in the term of popular...


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_has anyone got any gigs/festivals coming up?_

 
Masters of Rock starts next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY! Can't wait to go but I think the chances of meeting some other Specktra fan there are less than slim... Every year there are few people from Sweden, Poland, Germany and sometimes Denmark. But they are very small groups and what are the odds the spare girl here and there is on Specktra also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I can lure you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look what we will be enjoying for 4 days!
*Thursday 15. 7.*
*14:40 - 15:10  Final Fiction (CZ)
15:25 - 16:10  Gaia Mesiah (CZ)
16:30  - 17:20  Salamandra (CZ)
17:40 - 18:40  Horkýže Slíže (SK)
19:00 -  20:00  K2 (Swe, USA)
20:30 - 21:30  Axel Rudi Pell (Ger)
22:30  - 23:45  Tarja + filharmonie (Fin)
00:00 - 00:35   Mike Terrana (USA)
01:00 - 02:00  Sabaton (Swe)*
*Friday  16.7.*
*13:00 - 13:45  Citron (CZ)
13:55 -  14:40  Visací Zámek (CZ)
14:55 - 15:40  Metalforce (Ger)
15:55 -  16:45  Delain (Hol)
17:00 - 18:00  Destruction (Ger)
18:30 -  19:30  Tublatanka (SK)
20:00 - 21:00  Epica (Hol)
21:30 -  22:40  Queensrÿche (USA)
23:10 - 00:40  Manowar (USA)
01:10  - 02:00  Holyhell (USA)*
*Saturday 17.7.*
*9:30 - 10:15    Rising Dream  (Hrv)
10:30 - 11:20  Grand Magus (Swe)
11:40 - 12:30  Legendy se  vrací (CZ)
12:50 - 13:40  Dodo (CZ)
14:00 - 14:50  Škwor (CZ)
15:15  - 16:15  Doga (CZ)
16:45 - 17:45  Communic (Nor)
18:15 - 19:15   Behemoth (Pol)
19:45 - 20:45  Primal Fear (Ger)
21:15 -  22:30  Annihilator (Can)
23:00 - 00:30  Gamma Ray (Ger)
01:00  - 02:00  Bloodbound (Swe)*
*Sunday 18.7.*
*9:30 - 10:20    Euthanasia  (CZ)
10:35 - 11:25  Rhemorha (Rus)
11:40 - 12:30  Kimaera (LBN)
12:45  - 13:35  Harlej (CZ)
13:50 - 14:50  Callejon (Ger)
15:10 - 16:10   Arakain (CZ)
16:30 - 17:30  Lacrimosa (Ger)
18:00 - 19:00  Doro  (Ger)
19:30 - 20:30  Unisonic (Kiske) (Ger)
21:00 - 22:15   Accept (Ger)
22:45 - 24:00  Lordi (Fin)*


----------



## spunky (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_Masters of Rock starts next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY! Can't wait to go but I think the chances of meeting some other Specktra fan there are less than slim... Every year there are few people from Sweden, Poland, Germany and sometimes Denmark. But they are very small groups and what are the odds the spare girl here and there is on Specktra also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I can lure you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look what we will be enjoying for 4 days!
*Thursday 15. 7.*
*14:40 - 15:10  Final Fiction (CZ)
15:25 - 16:10  Gaia Mesiah (CZ)
16:30  - 17:20  Salamandra (CZ)
17:40 - 18:40  Horkýže Slíže (SK)
19:00 -  20:00  K2 (Swe, USA)
20:30 - 21:30  Axel Rudi Pell (Ger)
22:30  - 23:45  Tarja + filharmonie (Fin)
00:00 - 00:35   Mike Terrana (USA)
01:00 - 02:00  Sabaton (Swe)*
*Friday  16.7.*
*13:00 - 13:45  Citron (CZ)
13:55 -  14:40  Visací Zámek (CZ)
14:55 - 15:40  Metalforce (Ger)
15:55 -  16:45  Delain (Hol)
17:00 - 18:00  Destruction (Ger)
18:30 -  19:30  Tublatanka (SK)
20:00 - 21:00  Epica (Hol)
21:30 -  22:40  Queensrÿche (USA)
23:10 - 00:40  Manowar (USA)
01:10  - 02:00  Holyhell (USA)*
*Saturday 17.7.*
*9:30 - 10:15    Rising Dream  (Hrv)
10:30 - 11:20  Grand Magus (Swe)
11:40 - 12:30  Legendy se  vrací (CZ)
12:50 - 13:40  Dodo (CZ)
14:00 - 14:50  Škwor (CZ)
15:15  - 16:15  Doga (CZ)
16:45 - 17:45  Communic (Nor)
18:15 - 19:15   Behemoth (Pol)
19:45 - 20:45  Primal Fear (Ger)
21:15 -  22:30  Annihilator (Can)
23:00 - 00:30  Gamma Ray (Ger)
01:00  - 02:00  Bloodbound (Swe)*
*Sunday 18.7.*
*9:30 - 10:20    Euthanasia  (CZ)
10:35 - 11:25  Rhemorha (Rus)
11:40 - 12:30  Kimaera (LBN)
12:45  - 13:35  Harlej (CZ)
13:50 - 14:50  Callejon (Ger)
15:10 - 16:10   Arakain (CZ)
16:30 - 17:30  Lacrimosa (Ger)
18:00 - 19:00  Doro  (Ger)
19:30 - 20:30  Unisonic (Kiske) (Ger)
21:00 - 22:15   Accept (Ger)
22:45 - 24:00  Lordi (Fin)*_

 
oaft! what a line up! GO SEE MANOWAR. honestly, you won't regret it even if you don't like them. there's *nothing* like them live!


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_to me, this whole 'you don't listen to TRUE METULZZZ' is as stupid as someone saying 'i'm not talking to you because you like coral lipstick'. it's dumb.

it's the only thing i hate about the metal community as a whole. when it comes to discrimination AGAINST metalheads of any style, then that's fine, everyone unites against it. but the discrimination from within is a far bigger problem, and you're right. it is snobbery and it's getting stale really quickly.

has anyone got any gigs/festivals coming up?_

 
I agree wholeheartedly! I don't really have "metal" friends because most people I have met have a "more metal than thou" attitude. When I have mentioned that I'm a big Metallica fan, more than one person has then proceeded to quiz me about Metallica to try and test me or trip me up or something, and then get annoyed when I answer all their questions correctly. So weird...

I am so excited about seeing Metallica for the first time (and then the 2nd time the next night). They haven't toured here (Australia) properly since 1996, so this is a BIG DEAL. I absolutely adore them and I can't even think about the concerts because I feel too overwhelmed by the excitement, lol.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Oh wow, I can't believe I didn't find this thread before!
People always thing it is really weird that I listen to heavy music, but I am still girly in that I LOVE cosmetics. I guess there is a whole bunch of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favourites are Dream Theater, Emarosa, Coheed & Cambria, Machine Head, Forever Never, Paramore, Fei Comodo, Alter Bridge, Stone Sour.

Im sure there are thousands more but I can't think right now 

Im actually in a band too. We have been doing pretty well over the last couple of years and are getting ready to release our debut album in October. I would be interested to know what some of you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.myspace.com/orestea


----------



## spunky (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_I agree wholeheartedly! I don't really have "metal" friends because most people I have met have a "more metal than thou" attitude. When I have mentioned that I'm a big Metallica fan, more than one person has then proceeded to quiz me about Metallica to try and test me or trip me up or something, and then get annoyed when I answer all their questions correctly. So weird...

I am so excited about seeing Metallica for the first time (and then the 2nd time the next night). They haven't toured here (Australia) properly since 1996, so this is a BIG DEAL. I absolutely adore them and I can't even think about the concerts because I feel too overwhelmed by the excitement, lol._

 
i know right! who cares if you know what cliff burton's dog was called, if you like the music that should be enough. and for the record, i don't know if he even had a dog. sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope you have a good time! i'm sure you will though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Oh wow, I can't believe I didn't find this thread before!
People always thing it is really weird that I listen to heavy music, but I am still girly in that I LOVE cosmetics. I guess there is a whole bunch of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favourites are Dream Theater, Emarosa, Coheed & Cambria, Machine Head, Forever Never, Paramore, Fei Comodo, Alter Bridge, Stone Sour.

Im sure there are thousands more but I can't think right now 

Im actually in a band too. We have been doing pretty well over the last couple of years and are getting ready to release our debut album in October. I would be interested to know what some of you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.myspace.com/orestea_

 
hehe, yeah there's a few of us here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll definitely check your band out when i get home


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i know right! who cares if you know what cliff burton's dog was called, if you like the music that should be enough. and for the record, i don't know if he even had a dog. sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope you have a good time! i'm sure you will though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hehe, yeah there's a few of us here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll definitely check your band out when i get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm, I haven't heard of him having a dog but now I MUST FIND OUT!!! Lol. I think they didn't believe that I could be a real fan, being a feminine girl, and they wanted me to say "Oh I just know that Enter Sandman song, that's all really". So yeah, I'm another girly Metal girl.

I just looked at the myspace page & had a quick listen! Very cool! \m/ Will definitely have a longer listen later when I've done a bit more study (I really shouldn't be posting on Specktra then, but... I'm sure you all understand) and let you know what I think. I reckon my boyfriend would like it, so I'll get him to listen too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a singer as well (a solo artist rather than being in a band.) I play guitar, piano and bass, and am in the process of writing songs for my first album <3


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Oh wow, I can't believe I didn't find this thread before!
People always thing it is really weird that I listen to heavy music, but I am still girly in that I LOVE cosmetics. I guess there is a whole bunch of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favourites are Dream Theater, Emarosa, Coheed & Cambria, Machine Head, Forever Never, Paramore, Fei Comodo, Alter Bridge, Stone Sour.

Im sure there are thousands more but I can't think right now 

Im actually in a band too. We have been doing pretty well over the last couple of years and are getting ready to release our debut album in October. I would be interested to know what some of you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.myspace.com/orestea_

 
I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's getting to be my Spektra browsing soundtrack today


----------



## spunky (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

so how are all our metal ladies doing?

anyone got any band recommendations? found a new band you want to share? i don't want to see this thread die off!


----------



## m4dswine (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

I have just found this thread!! 

Metal/Industrial/Rock chick here reporting for duty. 

My fave bands currently are:

Soilwork
Clawfinger
Breed77
Rage Against the Machine
Rammstein
36 Crazyfists
Killswitch Engage
Lacuna Coil
Within Temptation
Arch Enemy
SOAD

I went to Rock Im Park in Nuremberg earlier this year and had such a fantastic time!! 

I did a DJ slot last week at our local rock/metal club, played loads of different stuff and it went down really well - I think I made enough of an impression on the organiser that it will become a regular thing in the autumn - I used to be a radio DJ for a while on a local hospital radio and its something I personally feel quite accomplished at. 

I also love make up - its all theatrics! I'm a bit of a goth (well, so people tell me) - I love nothing more than putting on the black clothes, big boots, doing my hair and make up and going off for a wander.


----------



## spunky (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_I went to Rock Im Park in Nuremberg earlier this year and had such a fantastic time!! 

I did a DJ slot last week at our local rock/metal club, played loads of different stuff and it went down really well - I think I made enough of an impression on the organiser that it will become a regular thing in the autumn - I used to be a radio DJ for a while on a local hospital radio and its something I personally feel quite accomplished at. 

I also love make up - its all theatrics! I'm a bit of a goth (well, so people tell me) - I love nothing more than putting on the black clothes, big boots, doing my hair and make up and going off for a wander._

 
i hope the DJing works out for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and big boots are sweet! i love my newrocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish i was at wacken next weekend. i was there in 2007 and basically took advantage of the cheap beer and managed to see one band up close. i saw immortal and type o negative standing on a beercrate at my tent though


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Just saw this thread--I loves my metal, but I am old skool, not sure I can hang with all the new thrashy, melt your brain right in your skull bands but I love it loud

Maybe I just really like Butt Rock or Hair bands, but I didn't see a Butt Rock thread

My Fave Metals:

Metallica (of course)
Black Sabbath
Iron Maiden
Ronnie James Dio
Rage Against the Machine
Korn
AC/DC (really more Hard Rock, but who cares?)
Motley Crue
AudioSlave
Soundgarden
Ozzy
Scorpions
Tool!
Guns N Roses (of course)
Jane's Addiction (do they qualify?)
Static X
Deftones
White Zombie
Nine Inch Nails
(Duh, almost forgot) System of a Down

Newer bands I am listening to:

Killswitch engage
Meshugah
Five Finger Death Punch!
Avenged Sevenfold

LOL at "Two Dead Sluts One Good Fuck"  I'd love to hear that band


----------



## spunky (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Maybe I just really like Butt Rock or Hair bands, but I didn't see a Butt Rock thread_

 
we should start one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm pretty into sleaze rock from 80s-now. going to see dirty penny at my birthday and my ex's band is supporting crashdiet in october


----------



## singer82 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

OMG I'm so glad I found this! LOVE LOVE my rock music. Guess you could say I'm a mainstream rock fan.

My absolute #1 fav bands are Sevendust & Evanescence! I've met Sevendust and they are such down to earth guys! The singer Lajon is one of the sweetest guys you'll ever meet. 

I also LOVVVE Avenged Sevenfold, Slipknot, NIN, Halestorm, Linkin Park (thier older stuff), Pantera, 10 Years, Soundgarden, Smashing Pumpkins. They all are my favs


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Cool thread, thanks for pointing this out in the Venomous Villains discussion thread singer82! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have any of you been to Tuska Open Air Metal Festival that is held in here in Helsinki every summer? That festival has been my tradition every summer, already eleven times! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to listen to black metal alot, like: Behemoth, Immortal, Dimmu Borgir, Satyricon, Emperor, Cradle Of Filth etc. As you can tell, I love the Norwegian black metal scene. Nowadays metal is not something I listen to everyday, but black metal holds still a special place in my heart, knowing it was such a big part of my life for a long time. The biggest part of my music favorites have always been hard rock bands like AC/DC, Guns N' Roses, Marilyn Manson, Metallica, Pantera, Sepultura, Rammstein etc. They are still listened to alot. But all in all I could say I find someting I like in majority of genres, but not reggae or jazz. No.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Just found this thread. *LOVE*

My music taste is completely and totally all over the map but I love me some metal! Random favorites off the top of my head:

Children of Bodom
Cradle of Filth
In Flames
Nightwish
Lacrimas Profundere
HIM
Lacuna Coil
System of a Down
Black Label Society
NIN
Korn
Rob Zombie/White Zombie
Marilyn Manson
Metallica
Pantera
Ajattara
Amon Amarth
Arch Enemy
Iron Maiden
Cryptopsy
Dimmu Borgir
Finntroll
Rammstein
Satyricon
Septic Flesh
Slayer
Tool

Annnd I'm on a tangent here so I'm gonna stop myself. I'm just pumped I'm not the only person who can be so typically "girly" when it comes to makeup/clothes/shoes yet not typical at all when it comes to music. I'm also not really "normal" in terms of hobbies like video games, weird/disturbing movies, etc. 

A lot of people seem to think that either A) Girls don't like these things or B) The only girls that DO like these things are hardcore tomboys who wouldn't think of being interested in makeup and the like.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabysOnFire* 

 
_Just found this thread. *LOVE*

My music taste is completely and totally all over the map but I love me some metal! Random favorites off the top of my head:

Children of Bodom
Cradle of Filth
In Flames
Nightwish
Lacrimas Profundere
HIM
Lacuna Coil
System of a Down
Black Label Society
NIN
Korn
Rob Zombie/White Zombie
Marilyn Manson
Metallica
Pantera
Ajattara
Amon Amarth
Arch Enemy
Iron Maiden
Cryptopsy
Dimmu Borgir
Finntroll
Rammstein
Satyricon
Septic Flesh
Slayer
Tool

Annnd I'm on a tangent here so I'm gonna stop myself. I'm just pumped I'm not the only person who can be so typically "girly" when it comes to makeup/clothes/shoes yet not typical at all when it comes to music. I'm also not really "normal" in terms of hobbies like *video games, weird/disturbing movies, etc.* 

A lot of people seem to think that either A) Girls don't like these things or B) The only girls that DO like these things are hardcore tomboys who wouldn't think of being interested in makeup and the like._

 

Me too girl. I love video games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bioshock and the God of Wars are my favs. One of my fav movies is The Cell. Also movies like American Psycho (christian bale def helps lol) And used to watch Hellraiser with my mom lol. What some consider strange (like actually liking that lady gaga is strange and different)  My mom is actually who got me into rock. I grew up on hard rock. I'm def a one of the guys kind of girls. But am girlie when it comes to makeup and clothes etc. I just get along better with guys


----------



## BabysOnFire (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_Me too girl. I love video games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bioshock and the God of Wars are my favs. One of my fav movies is The Cell. Also movies like American Psycho (christian bale def helps lol) And used to watch Hellraiser with my mom lol. What some consider strange (like actually liking that lady gaga is strange and different)  My mom is actually who got me into rock. I grew up on hard rock. I'm def a one of the guys kind of girls. But am girlie when it comes to makeup and clothes etc. I just get along better with guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOVE the GoW series!!! I own Bioshock but didn't actually play it yet (my game collection is huge and between work/school I've been neglecting it for quite a while, lol). Sounds like we have very similar taste in games/movies/music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm the same way with being "one of the guys", just a nicely dressed, well-made-up one, haha. Most of my friends are guys just because I find I have a lot more in common with them interest-wise and guys tend to generally be more laid-back/less dramatic/etc. (I know I'm generalizing, just seems to be the way with a lot of the people where I live). Though there are a few girls that "get" me and like a lot of the same things I do - it's always nice to meet more of them!


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Another video gamer here, I love the Doom series and Resident Evil 4 was a killer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BabysOnFire, I see you like some Finnish bands!


----------



## BabysOnFire (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Another video gamer here, I love the Doom series and Resident Evil 4 was a killer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BabysOnFire, I see you like some Finnish bands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I love both of those series, too! I'm a huge survival horror fan, the scarier the better! Silent Hill is another one of my faves - a little slower-paced than Doom or RE but still really great. And yeah, I love me some Finnish bands for sure! Children of Bodom is one of my favorites. My sister, her friend and I actually got to meet them at a concert about a year ago and ended up hanging out with them for the whole night! They were really cool guys - definitely one of the highlights of my whole life for sure!


----------



## singer82 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabysOnFire* 

 
_LOVE the GoW series!!! I own Bioshock but didn't actually play it yet (my game collection is huge and between work/school I've been neglecting it for quite a while, lol). Sounds like we have very similar taste in games/movies/music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm the same way with being "one of the guys", just a nicely dressed, well-made-up one, haha. *Most of my friends are guys just because I find I have a lot more in common with them interest-wise and guys tend to generally be more laid-back/less dramatic/etc.* (I know I'm generalizing, just seems to be the way with a lot of the people where I live). Though there are a few girls that "get" me and like a lot of the same things I do - it's always nice to meet more of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We are SO alike! I've been burned by so many female friends. And I HATE drama with a passion. Guys are so much easier to hang out with and talk with. I almost feel I have the mind of a guy sometimes lol
Bioshock is SO fun and addicting!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans m/*

I'm nowhere near metal. I'm little Ms. Remix-Mashup-Dance-Electronica
But I loved this recently, is it remotely close? It's like a petal soft metal lol.
YouTube - Trap of Love - The HEX Girls Ft. Daphne "Crush" Blake


----------



## sapnap (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Awesome thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am totally into Metallica, GNR, Aerosmith and the older bands
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I do like System of a down, Avenged Sevenfold, Evanescene etc..

and my friends find it funny that I like movies like resident Evil (LOVE) haha.. glad to see women like y'all ... MAC and Metal!!


----------



## Bjarka (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Just a little note...

If any of you should know any aspiring bands (preferably from the UK), that would like to have a music video, have them check out this guy. He's looking for bands to work with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




darknessgazer on deviantART

YouTube - DarknessGazer's Channel


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Metal Fans \m/*

Are any of you in bands?

I really want to join a metal band someday soon


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

*Anyone here listen to rock music?*

Alternative rock, heavy metal, stuff like that? What are your favourites?

Nine Inch Nails is awesome, so is Disturbed. I also love listening to Muse, but ever since Twitard used the Super Massive Black Hole as a soundtrack, I've had to change my ringtone (which was SMBH) because someone said 'Oh, that's that song from Twilight!'  RAGE!

Or am I the only one who loves to rock it?

I also love Gaga because even though she's a pop artist, she has a rocker's attitude. Which I can relate to because I was quite the rebel as a kid. Still am.

Rock on!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Anyone here listen to rock music?*

I love Rock! Bullet for my valentine, Slipknot, 5 finger death punch, Linkin park, AFI , Bush I could go on and on lol


----------



## m4dswine (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Anyone here listen to rock music?*

I live for rock and metal m/

Fave bands include Disturbed (who I'm going to see in Dec), Queen, Breed77, Scar Symmetry, Soilwork, Lacuna Coil (who i go to see in 10 days), Rammstein, Rage Against The Machine, Muse, Stone Sour... I could keep going, I like lots of stuff!!


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I've expanded my taste in music. But i grew up listening to Disturbed. Love them.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 22, 2010)

Metallica is, has always been and will always be my favorite metal band. I finally got to see them live on Saturday night and it was EPIC!! They played Dyers Eve and I nearly died of bliss. I'm still riding on a high from seeing them =)



  	Back in the day I used to listen to Anthrax, Pantera, White Zombie, Slayer and White Zombie but not so much anymore. I love Tool but I don't think I would consider them Metal. Gonna see them in February!! Oh and of course Nine Inch Nails is one of my faves too >_<


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 4, 2011)

singer82 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *BabysOnFire*
> 
> ...


  	I'm the same as this - I have very few female friends. Unfortunatly though, that means that the guys have to listen to me talk about makeup haha. The guys in my band seem to think its very funny how much makeup I have to take on tour....but you've got to have a good colour selection right?


----------

